# Independent and Local Musicians!



## TheJointProject (May 12, 2010)

Alright folks here's the deal. I'm not only a fan of growing and smoking MJ (as i'm sure a lot of you are as well!) I'm also a musician myself. I LOVE all types of music and find that many of my favorite bands/artists are people the majority of the world will probably never hear of. So, in the spirit of weed and music I'm starting this thread for any and all Independent, local or unsigned artists to post their music for all the world to hear (or at least all of RIU) So there you have it. Post a link to your music. I want to hear it all.

I'll start. Here is a link to my band Black as Day. ENJOY AND HAPPY GROWING!!
http://www.myspace.com/blackasday


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (May 12, 2010)

right on man. heavy as fuck. 

i liked 'twitch' & 'asphixiation'.. 'specially the end of asphixiation!



Beauty timing too.. 'cause my friends and i just got SONAR5, M-Audio FastTrack Ultra 8R, 2 overhead pencil condenser mic's(Apex185's) a kick drum mic(Apex125), and some other raggity mics about a month ago.

Point being, that we just finished recording a couple tunes and posted them.. lol be gentle.


www.myspace.com/realtimenoise


But 'My Yellow Hands' is the only song recorded w/ the Apex185's & the 125. As well as a Shure PG48(speech mic) acting as a snare mic. lol Fyi.


----------



## ford442 (May 15, 2010)

hey there,
i have been writing experimental chill-out tunes since 1998.. i have 5 albums released - each one is a full 80 minutes.. 

http://www.noahcohn.com

i also have torrents - search 'noah cohn' in your public tracker and you will see 8 torrent albums containing all of my released music..


----------



## one11 (May 15, 2010)

my name is pizza and i play the triangle. keep an eye out for my solo performances in a city near you.


----------



## drobro23 (May 17, 2010)

ohio hip hop

www.myspace.com/g4boyz
www.myspace.com/bangem39records

all are close personal friends of mine check em out and tell me what u think


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 1, 2010)

[youtube]qunolPEKEz0[/youtube]


BAM! We finally just finished this song last night!! BOOYA! Only 1 song done out of 13 so far.. but yah gotta start somewhere right? 

Mixing and all; hopefully we finish our album before the end of this year. Wish us luck! Its all of our first times recording ourselves. lol


----------



## TheJointProject (Jun 1, 2010)

iNVESTIGATE Sounding nice bro! Like the video too! I've been working in recording studios for about 5 years now so take it from me, you're never gonna be happy with your take! LOL Make sure you get in there and just have fun with it! 

DroBro lovin that ohio hip hop. I'm close to the atlanta area so it's cool to hear how different hip hop is out there.

Ford442 i gotta say i'm really enjoying your chill out music. i have not had a chance to hear all of your albums yet, but really diggin what i did hear. i love listening to some real chill stuff after a long day of work while smokin. gonna try to hear some more soon.


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jun 1, 2010)

hahha.. thanks _JointProject. _And yeah, i hear yah.. 'you' are your own worst critic. Slowly but surely we'll get better. Steep learning curve at first but that's how it's done.


i think i've posted this band [Creeper] on this website before but they're genuinely talented & i know a couple of them but just can't for the life of me find the other thread. toolazylol

http://fuckcreeper.blogspot.com/


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 1, 2010)

not me but local artist from my city 

[video=youtube;1dVirEDUU0M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1dVirEDUU0M[/video]


[video=youtube;qQq2wil6Cvw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qQq2wil6Cvw[/video]



[video=youtube;1_bFyEajZdc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_bFyEajZdc&feature=related[/video]


----------



## hitch420 (Jun 2, 2010)

I can play guitar,piano and bass but i havent wrote any songs but i also DJ, heres my latest dnb/dubstep mix : http://soundcloud.com/fire-starter/may-mix-dnb-dubstep-rinse-out


----------



## NOOBtoTHis (Jun 3, 2010)

THIS IS MY KIND OF THREAD!

Thank you Joint project 
Heavy .. but good as shit dude.
investiage ... like alot 

the rap is good but not my thing creation wise .. i have had a couple friends over the years i have helped record there shit .. though none posted 

my music is 
RoyalRangers

The vox a little rough .. but i can sing better than that lol .. ill try to upload some better ones here soon 

the band i used to be in .. temporarily , just till they found a bass player. 
Oldliners

these are amazing guys and musicians I had the pleasure to be associated with .

the drummer of which was in Page France and cotton Jones basket ride .. if anyone knows who that is lol


----------



## TheJointProject (Jun 4, 2010)

Welcome noobtothis! Thanks for posting. Glad to hear you are enjoying the fruits of our labor. Royal rangers sounds like you guys are havin a lot of fun with it. Thanks for sharing with us. Keep rockin and happy growing


----------



## malorkis (Jun 6, 2010)

[video]http://www.pissnblood.com/video.htm[/video]


----------



## kizphilly (Jun 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;oaDXM2KoX0Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oaDXM2KoX0Y[/video]


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Jul 20, 2010)

Another New Song Thrown Up!

http://myspace.com/realtimenoise

*'Nowhere near Berlin!' - REALtimeJERICHO*


lol. fyi!


----------



## SMOKINLOUD216 (Jul 21, 2010)

I make beats , Ive only been doing this for like 2 yrs , ive always been into music since i was lil playin the drums in band , and playing the guitar , I love making beats , its like your mind can take you as far as you wanna go , its like a drug in its own way , but i got some of my old beats on my myspace , checkem out if you like www.myspace.com/cee40productions , and dude from ohio , we should link up somehow , im in C-town


----------



## iNVESTIGATE (Dec 24, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/pages/REALtimeJERICHO/165945076776904


----------



## ford442 (Dec 29, 2010)

i have a couple updates on my downtempo projects - 
i have a facebook now - http://www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Noah-Cohn/417432140651
i have a new album out this winter - free to stream on www.noahcohn.com or buy it on itunes - Noah Cohn - Cold as Midnight is 13 new original tracks. 
and i have a featured torrent right now on www.mininova.org - Noah Cohn - Snowflake in the Stars has rolled over my download total tonight past 40,000 downloads, so THANK YOU to everyone who has been a part of that! 

and HAPPY HOLIDAYS!


----------



## hellohappinesss (Dec 30, 2010)

my hip-hop group. it's gotta different feel anyone who wants mp3's of our new mixtape (songs that aren't on the myspace) let me know and I could get them to you.
hope you enjoy atleast a little.
www.myspace.com/noeggsnoproblem
reverbnation.com/noeggsnoproblem


----------



## barszczyk (Dec 30, 2010)

Kilka kawa&#322;ków z Polski. HipHop Ragga Rulez. Pozdro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BMa84MwQ8j4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYQkTK5lzDU

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NRlqTvF9S1I


----------



## ReaxBeats (Jan 3, 2011)

http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/empty-corridors
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/celing-stars
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/honest-crook
http://soundcloud.com/reax-1/thoughsteps


experimental hip hop acoustic type shit.

idk been making beats for a while now and i also sing nd play guitar so =]


----------

